# Welche Five Ten Schuhe?



## gecco1 (13. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Bike:Trek Remedy 7 2017
Flats:Reverse Escape
Suche Five Ten Bike Schuhe für Trails!
Jetzt gibt es da einige Modelle!
Freeride,Freeride Pro und Freeride Contact?
Die Schuhe sollten im Sommer nicht zu schwitzig sein,aber im gegenzug auch halbwegs wetterfest(notfalls mit Imprägnierspray,bzw Wachs)sein,falls es mal nass wird?
Was ist der Unterschied bei den Modellen?
Wer kann mir was über die 2017 Modelle erzählen,Praxis?
Genügen die Freeride oder zahlt sich der mehrpreis zu den Pro oder Contact aus?
Danke


----------



## fone (13. April 2017)

Was mir persönlich bei den "alten" Freeridern nicht gefallen hat, war, dass die Zehen so stark hochgebogen waren. Ich fand sie recht unangenehm am Fuß und vor allem beim Laufen. Hab dann bald wieder meine ausgelatschten Impact angezogen, da fiel mir das nicht so auf.
Die Contact und Pro scheinen da eine moderatere Form zu haben und sagen mir optisch deutlich besser zu.
Die Pro gefallen mir super, wären mein Favorit und werde ich demnächst mal testen. Leider also keine Praxis... 

Wenns ums Geld geht: Die Schuhe haben alle die gleiche Sohle mit enormem Grip, auch mit den alten Freeridern kann man super fahren, nicht umsonst sind die recht beliebt.

Meine Fiveten Schuhe, Impact und Freerider, hatten noch nie was von "wasserabweisend" gehört.

edit: beim Pro steht "-wasserabweisend" dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillrider (13. April 2017)

ich bin super zufrieden mit den niedrigen Impact Schuhen!


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (13. April 2017)

Hab erst letzte Woche meine Freerider durch Freerider Pro ersetzt. War mit dem normalen Freerider eigentlich super zufrieden, hat jedoch nach fast 4 Jahren schon an Grip verloren. Außerdem wurds mir doch recht schnell warm, und wenn sie mal nass waren wurden die so schnell nicht wieder trocken.
Die Freerider Pro bin ich bisher nur einmal gefahren. Sind jedoch um einiges steifer als der normale Freerider, leichter und auch schmaler geschnitten.  Jedoch überhaupt nicht unbequem. Belüftung ist auf jeden Fall besser. Ob sie wasserabweisend sind kann ich noch nicht sagen. Grip ist bei beiden Five Ten typisch super. Kann beide empfehlen. Bei den Contact gabs wohl öfters Probleme, dass die Sohle nicht gehalten hat, hab mich auch deswegen für die Pro Variante entscheiden.


----------



## gecco1 (13. April 2017)

Sind die Freerider wärmer als die Freerider Pro?


----------



## gecco1 (13. April 2017)

Aber bei den Freerider Pro müsste doch mehr Wasser in die Schueh kommen als in die Freerider weil die Pro im Zehenbereich viele Lcher hat die man nicht abdichten kann,die Freerider kann man mit Imprägnierspray im Zehenbereich einlassen und dann müssten sie dichter sein,oder?


----------



## Belchenradler (13. April 2017)

für Trail / All Mountain genügen die normalen Freerider, meiner Meinung nach, vollkommen. Habe mir nach 4 Jahren (und ich fahre nicht gerade wenig ...) nun das zweite Paar Freerider geholt und auch sie erfüllen für mich wieder, ganzjährig, ihren Zweck (im Winter mit Merino-Socken). Die Schuhe muffeln selbst bei regelmässigem Gebrauch nicht, sind im Sommer nicht zu warm, im Winter nicht zu kalt. Bei Nässe halten sie das Gröbste ab. Super Grip, wie immer. Was will man mehr für 90 EUR?


----------



## tobone (16. April 2017)

Gibt es Five ten Schuhe die etwas schmaler geschnitten sind?


----------



## TobiTheDuck (26. August 2017)

Hm jetzt muss ich den Thread nochmal rauskramen...passt hier irgendwie rein.

Hab mir jetzt auch endlich mal Five Tens (Freerider) geordert da sich die Sohlen meiner alten Scott FR10 so langsam auflösen. Mit dem Grip war ich auch nicht so ganz zufrieden und es hat ewig gedauert, bis die komisch gewölbte Sohle sich an die Pedale angepasst hat.

Also für Five Tens entschieden, mit denen soll ja alles super sein und die sollen ja auch lange halten, mit 75€ wohl auch ein Schnäppchen gemacht.
Anprobiert: Boah sind die riesig! bin schon etwas verunsichert (auch wegen der Farbe ).

Die Scott FR10 sind schön schmal und nicht zu schwer, sind wie die neuen Freerider Größe 43. Und obwohl einige meinen, der Freerider könnte bissl klein ausfallen, fühlt der sich größer an und ist auch etwas größer, wirkt arg klobig, schwer. So wie früher die Riesen-Vans.
Bin jetzt schon etwas verunsichert (auch wegen der Farbe ).
Muss das so? Wie ist bei euch der Sitz bzw. wie sollte der sein? Doch schon etwas enger und direkter und nicht so wabbelig und wenig "Feedback vermittelnd", oder?
Werd jetzt ne halbe Nummer kleiner nehmen und mal sehen ob es dann passt und ich mich dran gewöhnen kann. Oder doch ein anderer Schuh?


----------



## TobiTheDuck (28. August 2017)

Sorry, ich nochmal:

Vielleicht kann mir jemand, der den normalen Freerider und den Freerider Canvas hat, sagen ob der Canvas schmaler und nicht ganz so dick gepolstert ist? Sieht auf den Produktbildern so aus. In den Laden zum kucken komm ich leider vor dem Urlaub nicht mehr...


----------



## samilio (29. August 2017)

Der Canvas hat ein anderes Obermaterial aber die selbe Passform wie der 'normale' Freerider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (31. August 2017)

@TobiTheDuck was ist es jetzt für ein Schuh geworden?


----------



## TobiTheDuck (31. August 2017)

Ich hab jetzt noch den Freerider Canvas in dark "grey/khaki" hinterherbestellt, in einer halben Größe kleiner. Den bekomme ich aber erst heute Abend, dann schaumer mal. Der ist halt doch dezenter. Den Versuch, mein Outfit mal etwas bunter zu gestalten, ist zumindest an dem oben geposteten Schuh gescheitert. 

Ich werde berichten!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit: Bericht  (auch wenn zum Freerider wahrscheinlich schon alles berichtet wurde...)

So, jetzt hab ich beide da, den normalen Freerider und den Freerider Canvas.

Soviel vorweg: Ich werd den Canvas behalten!

Der normale war mir ja etwas zu klobig, in 43 etwas zu groß und die Farbe gefiel mir dann doch nicht. Ansonsten spitze verarbeitet und sicherlich ein super Schuh, man muss dazu nicht mehr viel sagen, "der eine oder andere" ist ja ziemlich zufrieden damit.

Dann der Freerider Canvas in 42,5: Passt perfekt, wirkt dezenter und weniger klobig - nicht nur wegen der kleineren Größe. Gerade oben um den Einstieg herum ist der Aufbau insgesamt etwas dünner. Also trotz gleichem Schnitt doch nicht identisch. Der Canvas wirkt genauso gut verarbeitet wie der normale Freerider, nur halt ohne Leder- oder Meshbestandteile. Und der Canvas-Stoff ist hauptsächlich oder komplett aus Polyester, wohl keine Baumwoll- oder Leinenanteile. Eine bessere Atmungsaktivität wie von Five Ten versprochen, kann ich daher auch nicht feststellen. Aber er fühlt sich ein ganz klein wenig leichter an, wenn auch unwesentlich. Und die Schnürsenkel sind kürzer (aber immer noch viel zu lang, wer um Gottes Willen braucht so lange Schnürsenkel?).
Bin mal eben ne Runde damit gefahren und würde sagen, der Grip ist ganz ok. 
Auf´m Trail muss er sich erst noch bewähren.

Im Endeffekt hab ich mich wegen der Optik für einen der beiden die ich hier hab entschieden, vielleicht gibt´s das nächste Mal (hoffentlich nicht so bald) den normalen Freerider in einer dezenteren Farbe.

Jetzt freu ich mich schon auf´s Einmatschen.


----------



## Sentilo (31. August 2017)

Der Five Ten Danny MacAskill ist schmaler als der Freerider. Und das Leder hält auch ziemlich lange dicht bei Regenfahrten (gerade unfreiwillig getestet).


----------



## Belchenradler (1. September 2017)

TobiTheDuck schrieb:


> ... Ich hab jetzt noch den Freerider Canvas in dark "grey/khaki" hinterherbestellt, in einer halben Größe kleiner ...
> Im Endeffekt hab ich mich wegen der Optik für einen der beiden die ich hier hab entschieden, vielleicht gibt´s das nächste Mal (hoffentlich nicht so bald) den normalen Freerider in einer dezenteren Farbe.



Fahre den "normalen" Freerider in der gleichen Farbkombi . Sohle / Breite ist gleich beim Canvas. Der Unterschied ist nur im Obermaterial.


----------



## TobiTheDuck (1. September 2017)

Na ganz genau genommen gibt´s beim normalen die Stealth S1 - Gummimischung, beim Canvas die Stealth Phantom (in anderen Farben und nicht abfärbend). Aber stimmt schon, eigentlich fast der gleiche Schuh.

Hab übrigens auch genau die gleiche Hose. Und n Spectral.


----------



## Florent29 (1. September 2017)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Fahre den "normalen" Freerider in der gleichen Farbkombi . Sohle / Breite ist gleich beim Canvas. Der Unterschied ist nur im Obermaterial.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 639180



Die Knieschoner sehen so aus, als wären sie dir zu groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belchenradler (1. September 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die Knieschoner sehen so aus, als wären sie dir zu groß...


Jein - ich bin halt 183cm bei nur 70kg. Trage alle meine ION Knieprotektoren (K Zip Lite, K Pact, K Cap Evo) in Größe L. Der K Pact und der Cap Evo sitzen in L wie angegossen. Der Zip Lite sitzt inzwischen lockerer. Kann auch sein, daß der vom vielen Tragen und Waschen die letzten zwei Jahre inzwischen etwas ausgeleiert ist. Er hält aber bislang noch und rutscht nicht übers Knie. Ich trage den Zip Lite im Sommer einfach gerne, weil er so leicht (nur 350g) und luftig ist. In der kalten Jahreszeit ist der K Pact mein Favorit. Das Foto wurde übrigens letzte Woche in Spanien gemacht, da hatten wir ständig Temperaturen von über 30°C ...


----------



## Florent29 (1. September 2017)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Jein - ich bin halt 183cm bei nur 70kg. Trage alle meine ION Knieprotektoren (K Zip Lite, K Pact, K Cap Evo) in Größe L. Der K Pact und der Cap Evo sitzen in L wie angegossen. Der Zip Lite sitzt inzwischen lockerer. Kann auch sein, daß der vom vielen Tragen und Waschen die letzten zwei Jahre inzwischen etwas ausgeleiert ist. Er hält aber bislang noch und rutscht nicht übers Knie. Ich trage den Zip Lite im Sommer einfach gerne, weil er so leicht (nur 350g) und luftig ist. In der kalten Jahreszeit ist der K Pact mein Favorit. Das Foto wurde übrigens letzte Woche in Spanien gemacht, da hatten wir ständig Temperaturen von über 30°C ...



Ich hab nur den Vergleich zu mir selbst - und meine Ion sitzen sehr viel straffer. Wenn es dir taugt, alles iO - ist mir nur aufgefallen.


----------



## TobiasB1809 (8. Oktober 2017)

Hi!
Ich hoffe ich darf das Thema mal übernehmen, will nix neues aufmachen und der Titel passt ja.
Und zwar hab ich Ein Paar maltese Falcon. Bei denen drückts mich aber außen am Fuß, etwa in der Mitte. Jetzt meine Frage, ist der neue Hellcat bzw Hellcat Pro insgesamt breiter und vielleicht insgesamt was weicher?
Fahre mit Flats den normalen freerider und den find ich von Breite, Form super bequem.


----------



## pytek (5. Juli 2019)

Hole das Thema nochmal hoch.
Wie sind die Contact im vergleich zum Freerider. Hauptsächlich interessiert mich Grip und Passform. Habe eher schmalem Fuß.


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. Juli 2019)

...


----------

